# Coolant Smell in middle/back of engine compartment



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

check for leaks underneath the car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My coolant bottle gradually drops. I never really smelled coolant though. It only dropped about 1/2 the reservoir in 145K miles though. I had them replace the water pump when they did the timing belt. New setup seems to have about the same rate of loss. I'd keep an eye on it. Seems like a little loss is normal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

smkn600ctd said:


> Was walking in front of the car yesterday to get in and got a strong wif of coolant. Thought maybe it was someone else driving up or something. Today I smelled it again.
> 
> You can smell it in the middle and toward the back of the engine. Nose over the radiator and I don't smell anything. I don't see any steam or white trails on the firewall. The coolant bottle is down 1-2 lines. I think it started yesterday.


Check the cap on the coolant bottle.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

First thing I checked was the coolant bottle cap...its tight. 

Nothing on the ground but you sure can smell it. 

Dropped it off at the dealer this morning, 34900 miles. Good thing it crapped out before the warranty!


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

So they called to say they smell the coolant, but it's not leaking cause it's holding pressure. 

So they flushed the system, refilled it and washed the engine and its ready for pickup. 

They don't have a answer for the coolant smell other than it is steam from when the coolant gets hot. 

WTF!!!! Every engines coolant gets hot and you don't smell coolant .


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

They didn't find it, but the confirmed the smell. That should help you when you take it back in at 36,001 miles with a leak.

The usual places:


Water pump
Water outlet
Coolant tank lid

Since it doesn't appear to be leaking, I'd go with the lid not sealing. That's not a leak, but you'll smell it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know you checked the cap, but did you look under the cap between the two o-rings. It should be clear of any coolant. To check this, while the engine is cold take the cap off and clean it. Put it back on. Drive around for a week and then repeat. If you have coolant between the two o-rings you found the source of your odor.


----------



## Blown79ta (Jan 23, 2016)

Diesel, if you don't mind me asking, what did the timing belt, water pump replacement cost you? I read a thread about someone doing the belt themselves but a few speciality tools are required so I was wondering which way would be the best route to take


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Flourescent dye test???


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Blown79ta said:


> Diesel, if you don't mind me asking, what did the timing belt, water pump replacement cost you? I read a thread about someone doing the belt themselves but a few speciality tools are required so I was wondering which way would be the best route to take


I had other work lumped in with it and never broke it out exactly, but it's roughly $700 for the belt, all tensioners, pulleys and water pump.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, and by the way, at least you have your original problem documented. I am not sure what the statute of limitations covers, but if it pops up again in a few thousand miles, you should be covered.


----------

